# help-Powerhead is dogey



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

hi,
i have a aquaclear 20 powerhead in my 10 gallon with a sponge attached to it, for some reason over the past few weeks its been acting pretty dogey, the bit where it sucks air in isnt working even when i put it on full flow, the flow of the powerhead goes down very quickly, i cleaned it top to bottom last night, when i turned it on it was fine, but this morning its really slow again and kind of clicking??, can anyone think why its doing this?
ive ad it for quite a few months but it shouldnt be not working now!
thanks in advance


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sounds like the magnet is dying


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm...weird. My guess is that it's somehow sucking up something and getting sticky again, OR that you have the impeller shaft just a tiny bit crooked, which lets it work okay for a little while until the thing finally works itself out of alignemt enough to start rubbing the sides. It might also be running hot, a strong possibility, which is warping the rotor chamber and making the rotor start to rub the sides.


----------

